# Want to try closed end and looking for advice



## grz5 (Jul 22, 2012)

After getting my transfermation pen from truckfixer I've decided I want to break into closed end pens.  Can people give me some recommendations what what would be the best pin chuck or expanding collet I should get?  I know rherrell makes some or I can get a chuck from arizona silhouette but I'm not sure whats the best way to go.

I have a 4 jaw chuck and a jacobs chuck but the jacobs chuck isn't very steady. 

Thanks,
Garrett


----------



## dow (Jul 23, 2012)

I made both of my pin chucks.  There is at least one tutorial in the Library and several threads (20 to be exact) that contain the phrase "pin chuck" in the topic.  Start there.  Good reading and lots of good recommendations.  My first one was made by grinding off the head of a bolt, chucking it up on my lathe, and turning it down to size with a file.  Took some time, but it worked fine.  My newer one is made from 5/8" brass stock that I turned down to custom fit a three-pass blank (takes three bits to drill... got the idea from one of the threads hint, hint).  It works better.  Happy hunting.


----------



## BSea (Jul 23, 2012)

I have both the expanding one from AS, and a set from Rick.  Both work equally well IMHO.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 23, 2012)

Send me a PM with your email address.

I will forward the picture tutorial I did for PMG---it is pretty good and does not require a dedicated mandrel---we use a "Pro-Mandrel" adjustable.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 23, 2012)

I really like the mandrels made specifically for closed end pens. The best ones that I own come from Arizona Silohuette. The are $20 each, but they have worked well for many years.

Pen chucks are easy to make, but I always have to yutz with them to get them to spin true. The AS Mandrel in a collet or Jacobs chuck works without all the drama.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 23, 2012)

I picked up the clip and nib end mandrels for Jr Gents from AS. In retrospect, I should have bought another nib end style instead of the Jr Gent clip mandrel. I don't know if they still do, but if you bought two mandrels, they tossed in a free DVD from Ed Davidson (yo-yo spin) that IMHO, is worth its weight in any metal you like...totally demystifies the entire process. Haven't tried any other types yet, but I'm not very mechanical :frown::redface:


----------



## Robert111 (Jul 23, 2012)

I've ordered about a half dozen sets of pin chucks from Rick Herrell and they work well.


----------



## edstreet (Jul 24, 2012)

Do you have a regular chuck for say bowls?


----------



## grz5 (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes I have a barracuda 4 jaw chuck I use for bowls


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jul 24, 2012)

I took an old mandrel and filed 3 sides of the thread down to form a tap.  I'll drill the hole for my brass tube then use a smaller drill bit to drill a hole in the closed end section from the inside.  Then put my busing on the open end and then thread onto the mandrel.  So far it's worked out very well.


----------

